# Alternativ zu diesem Code???



## tomiu (19. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

je nachdem was "pic" ist, wird ein Bild ausgewählt...wenn ich aber 100 bilder habe dann brauche ich 100 mal case...es gibt sicher eine bessere Lösung...oder??


```
<%
   switch(new Integer(request.getParameter("pic")).intValue()) {
     case 1: %> <img src="i1.jpg" /><%break;
     case 2: %> <img src="i2.jpg" /><%break;
     case 3: %> <img src="i3.jpg" /><%break;
<%}%>
```


danke im voraus 
tomiu


----------



## Antoras (19. Jun 2010)

Warum übergibst du nicht einfach den Namen des Bildes?

Ansonsten: benutze eine Schleife.

Und benutz statt den Skriptlets die JSTL.


----------



## tomiu (21. Jun 2010)

Antoras hat gesagt.:


> Warum übergibst du nicht einfach den Namen des Bildes?
> 
> Ansonsten: benutze eine Schleife.
> 
> Und benutz statt den Skriptlets die JSTL.



Wenn ich den Namen des Bildes übergebe wie mache ich es dann mit dem Bild 
	
	
	
	





```
<img src="BildName.jpg" />
```
.. gibt es irgendeine Kombination: "BildName"+.jpg"???


----------



## Eldorado (21. Jun 2010)

Warum nicht einfach so:

```
<img src= ("i" + new Integer(request.getParameter("pic")).intValue() + ".jpg") />
```
Es wird doch ein String mit dem Dateinamen erwartet?!
mfg
Eldorado


----------



## tomiu (21. Jun 2010)

Eldorado hat gesagt.:


> Warum nicht einfach so:
> 
> ```
> <img src= ("i" + new Integer(request.getParameter("pic")).intValue() + ".jpg") />
> ...



das habe ich früher versucht...habe aber immer Fehler bekommen:


```
<%
<img src= ("i" + new Integer(request.getParameter("pic")).intValue() + ".jpg") />
%>
```

deswegen habe ich es dann mit SWITCH gemacht


----------



## ARadauer (21. Jun 2010)

welche Fehler?

btw:

```
<img src="i<%=request.getParameter("pic")%>" />
```


----------



## tomiu (21. Jun 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> welche Fehler?
> 
> btw:
> 
> ...



Ja es hat geklappt ... danke


----------

